# I HAVE FOUND A COMBO A VITAMINS THAT REALLY LESSENS DP/DR



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

You guys, YOU HAVE REALLY GOT TO TRY THIS!!!!!!! I have a combo of vitamins that signifantly decreases DP/DR. If you are really desparate try these vitamins exactly the way I tell you. I went from spending 4 days in a psyche ward for massive DP that was causing me panic attacks to a week later my dp is down to an acceptable level!!!

1) vitamin B-6 100mg 3x a day
2) B complex 1-2 pills a day
3) 5-htp 2 100mg tabs a day
4) Ultra Vita-Min VM-33 1 tab a day
5) Neuro-PS 100mg 3x a day
6) Omega 3 Fish Oil 1000mg 3x a day

I also take Xanax ER 1mg twice a day and 5mg of lexapro a day. Also I have found that socializing with people you love and who understand you helps a lot to. Im still not back too normal but im getting there with Gods help and this combo of vitamins and meds seems to help a lot. At least im not in the psych ward trying to figure out if I still exist or not. I hope this helps.

Dannie,


----------



## thomas187 (Jul 14, 2008)

the effect of xanax >>>> all these vitamins

sorry.


----------



## 10029185j (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I usually go on these sites like so many millions of others and never post a reply - I thought about it last night and thought I should try to add some value if any to the discussion. My twin brother was diagnosed with DP about 8 years ago, it was hell, he got it from lack of sleep and being taken off of Zyprexa by a stupid psychiatrist cold turkey. Even though there is no evidence to support this I know this is what happened. After numerous brain studies and psychiatry visits he was diagnosed in South Florida around 6 years ago. He is much better then he was before and has to take a cocktail of drugs to keep him functioning but sometimes he feels really detached and sometimes he does not, it is an life long battle as you all know.

Now to me, I have been on Lexapro for 10 years as well as Klonopin for about 6 years (the klonopin was given to me for atypical facial pain - sort of like tingling in your forehead from stress, somatic and no one could figure out why) the klonopin worked so I continued on it. I moved to Australia in 2012 and the doctors here are quite conservative, too conservative it you ask me. They are nice but they will not prescribe benzo's at all - I do understand there is abuse as there is with most benzo's but there are legitimate cases of people needing them. I went to doctors offices with letters from Neurologists from the States, my primary doctor from the States, with reports etc and no one would prescribe me benzo's. There is a huge stigma here attached to people on these medications which is horrible. I am Australian born but have lived most of my life abroad, sad to see people treated this way here.

Anyways for this reason and this reason only, I tried to taper off of Klonopin as I was tired of arguing with doctors to get a medication that did benefit me and I have never ever had to increase the dosage. I tapered slowly one quarter every month and got down to .25mg every morning (from .5mg) and to .3725 (down from .5) at night until I had a severe DR / DP episode last weekend. I woke up went out with my GF and got some coffee went for a drive and next thing you know I didn't know who I was and was looking through fog.

It was scary so scary I went to hospital as I was having panic attacks left and right - the hard thing was to figure out what to attribute this too - it had been two months since I began tapering from the Klonopin and although I did have lack of sleep and so forth - what caused this sudden onset, I did not have any trauma??? The only thing I could attribute it to was the Klonopin so I decided to go back on it after speaking to my brother in the States.

I reinstated the Klonopin slowly a few days later and symptoms have begun to subside. I am always scared to change any meds due to what happened to my brother, given we have the same DNA and we react the same way to medicine and have the same ailments. So this is scary and I feel for anybody in this situation. What has helped is lots of sleep and certain supplements which I will list below, I am listing these and they probably have been listed before but I hope they help someone in need.

Acetyl L Carnitine 500mg x 2 morning

Alpha Lipioc Acid 600mg x 1 daily

Fish Oils 2000 x 2 morning

Multi Vitamin

B Complex (co enzymed) take at lunch

Sublingual B12 methyl form not cyan form - take around 4 or 5ish

Take Fish Oils again at night after dinner around 3000mg

Take Gingko at night

Take a Magnesium supplement at night (very important)

Cheers,

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2016)

hey, yeah, i noticed in my area, i take klonopin and some people here have been abusing it. My doc refuses to give me anything over 1mg. I try and explain its for dissocation, not some mild anxiety that i can smell some lavender lol. Of course, I am seeing my GP, since psychiatry here is dead where i live. Good post and great luck to you!


----------



## heyze (Feb 23, 2016)

lmao damn chill bruh, why is everyone so insane on this forum over this. like who cares. shit I started experiencing it and I can't sleep now but fuckkk it cause we all gonna make it bruhhs as zyzz once said!

btw I want to be a physician. It's what I'm studying in university for premed


----------

